# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  حدودازالة المكياج المطلوبة لصحة الو ضوء

## جمانة انس

اجد صعوبة في ازالة اثار المكياج عن وجهي تلمسا لصحة الو ضوء
ما هي الحدود اللازمة في ذلك لصحة الو ضوء
وما هي الحدود التي يسمح بها في هذا المجال

و من المعلوم ان من انواع المكياج ما يغير خصائص الجلد 
و يكسبه نعومة خاصة بسبب بقاء بعض المواد داخل المسام
ممايستحيل ازالته الا بارهاق البشرة
كما تبقى بعض الطبقات الز يتية الملساء التي تجعل الماء يسيل بشكل يترك فراغا

ارجو من اخواتي الفا ضلات الفقيهات اجابة مفصلة من خلال خبر تهن العملية
و ما هي افضل النصائح والطرق التي يمكن اتباعها في هذا المو ضوع
الذي يتعب الكثيرات ممن اصبن بالو سواس
كما انه قد يكون سببا في عدم صحة وضوء و صلاة اخر يات
ان كان لا بد من ازالة قاسية لكل اثار المكياج

والمو ضوع مما تعم به البلوى وبستحق اهتمامكن لدقته و اهميته
وجزاكن الله خيرا الجزاء

----------


## مروة عاشور

نعم -بارك الله فيك- مشكلة إزالة آثار مواد التجميل صارت كبيرة تعاني منها الكثيرات؛ لأن استعمال هذه المواد أصبح بشكل يومي أو شبه يومي..

صراحة أنا لست فقيهة لكني قرأت كثيرًا في هذا الأمر على وجه الخصوص

إن كانت تكون على الجلد طبقة, فلا يصح الوضوء بها, ولا بد من إزالتها, ولو كانت طبقة يسيرة

لكن قولك 




> و من المعلوم ان من انواع المكياج ما يغير خصائص الجلد 
> و يكسبه نعومة خاصة بسبب بقاء بعض المواد داخل المسام


فما دخل إلي المسام لا يمكن أن يشكل طبقة, بل يعني أنه تشرب داخل الجلد, فلا يعد مانع

بل يمنع ما يكون طبقة على الجد ولو كانت طبقة رقيقة جدا, مثل Eye shadow,Cream basis ,Lipstick
لأن كلها مواد لزجة وتعمل طبقة عازلة

وأغلب مزيلات المكياج التي تباع في الأسواق الآن -على حسب ما رأيت- تعمل على إزالة هذه الطبقات, ولا يبقى منها إلا ما تشربه الجلد.

----------


## راية الأسلام

جزاكي الله خير اخيتي (التوحيد)
لأن هذا الموضوع مسبب لي قلق
وفقكي الله وبارك فيكي

----------


## زبيدة 5

مواد التجميل بالشكل الذي هي عليه الآن مضرة بإجماع المعاهد الطبية النزيهة التي لا تبغي وراء بحثها أجرا ، وهناك طرق عديدة للتجمل بعيدا عن مساحيق لا يعرف مصدرها ، وكل اللواتي أدمن عليها شاخت بشرتهن مبكرا ، وبخصوص إزالتها فإني رأيت بعضهن يكتفين بالتيمم والعياذ بالله ولا بد من إزالتها تماما عند كل وضوء حتى يلمس الماء الجلد والله أعلم .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> وكل اللواتي أدمن عليها شاخت بشرتهن مبكرا ،


لا والله ، ليست كل النساء !
سمعنا هذا الكلام ، ولم نرَ شواهد عليه ، فالموظفات الآن وصلن سن الخمسين وكأنهن شابات ، ولم يضرهن استخدامهن المتكرر أو اليومي لمساحيق التجميل .
ومساحيق التجميل المضرة ، تجدينها من النوع الرديء الرخيص ، ورائحتها مزعجة ، واما الماركات المعروفة فليس منها ضرر ، وطبعا لا نغفل عن القاعدة ( كل شيء يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده ) ، وعلى حسب نوع البشرة يكون اختيار مواد التجميل المناسبة لها .
وبعض أنواع مواد التجميل التي يُعلن عنها وأن من مميزاتها : بقاؤها مدة أطول على البشرة ، فهذه هي المضرة مثل بعض أنواع أحمر الشفاة والكحل وغيره .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواتي الغاليات 
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن تكن جميعا بفضل وعافية من الله الكريم المنان 
أما بعد فغاليتي جمانة .. بارك الله فيك على سؤالك 
فهناك غاليتي بعض ( الكريمات ) الخاصة لإزالة الماكياج كما ذكرت غاليتي التوحيد بارك الله فيها فبإمكانك ذلك ومن ثم وباستخدام قطعة من القطن ومع قليل من ماء الورد وخاصة حول العينين فتزيلين الأثر ايضا 
كما تقومين بعد ذلك بغسل الوجه بالماء والصابون وأخص الصابون النابلسي ( المصنوع من زيت الزيتون ) فهو يزيد من نضارة البشرة وبعدها تمسحين ايضا وجهك بماء الورد وباستخدام قطنة ومن ثم تجففينه 
وبتلك الطريقة تزيلين أي أثر لمساحيق التجميل دون شك بارك الله فيك ومن ثم تتوضئين وتحسنين وضوءك بإذن الله تعالى فيزداد وجهك نضارة وخاصة بعد وضوئك حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## زبيدة 5

> لا والله ، ليست كل النساء !
> سمعنا هذا الكلام ، ولم نرَ شواهد عليه ، فالموظفات الآن وصلن سن الخمسين وكأنهن شابات ، ولم يضرهن استخدامهن المتكرر أو اليومي لمساحيق التجميل .
> ومساحيق التجميل المضرة ، تجدينها من النوع الرديء الرخيص ، ورائحتها مزعجة ، واما الماركات المعروفة فليس منها ضرر ، وطبعا لا نغفل عن القاعدة ( كل شيء يزيد عن حده ينقلب ضده ) ، وعلى حسب نوع البشرة يكون اختيار مواد التجميل المناسبة لها .
> وبعض أنواع مواد التجميل التي يُعلن عنها وأن من مميزاتها : بقاؤها مدة أطول على البشرة ، فهذه هي المضرة مثل بعض أنواع أحمر الشفاة والكحل وغيره .


أختي الفاضلة :

أرجو أن تطلعي على هذا الموقع الفرنسي الذي يتبع الأخطار الصحية التي تنجم عن مواد التزيين ، وهو يعتمد على دراسات وتحليلات لتلك المكونات الغير معروفة والتي تدخل في تركيبات مواد التجميل وهذا عنوانه : ####
 أما قولك لم نر شواهد عليه فالمطلوب العودة قليلا إلى الوراء والنظر إلى وجوه جداتنا وبشرتهن التي لم تكن تعرف غير المواد المستخلصة من الطبيعة بأحمرها وأخضرها ... ، وليس ضروريا أن يكون الضرر على البشرة فقط وإنما هناك سرطانات متنوعة تخترق الجلد نحو الدم والدماغ بسبب هذه المواد الخطيرة ، وقد أورد الموقع هذه المواد بأسمائها واحدة واحدة وقيم نتائجها ليس عبر المشاهدة بالعين المجردة ولكن عبر التأثيرات التي تحدث للجسم عموما من خلال الشامبو وأحمر الشفاه وطلاء الوجه ورموش العين ...الخ .
لا بد أختي أن نستحضر أن هذه الشركات بغيتها الربح مهما غلا ثمن منتوجها وصنف ضمن المنوجات الجيدة لأن الذي يشهد عليهم هي شركات أخرى تقاسمهم الأرباح وليست لدينا معاهد بحث تحلل ما يصنعونه لنا تراعي الله عز و جل قبل الإدلاء بالشهادة أن هذا المنتوج جيد وهذا ردئ ، لدي قريبة في تشتغل في مستشفى باريسي مات فيه أحد المشاهير الذين يصممون الأزياء والعطور ، وأقسمت لي أنه لم يكن يستعمل عطوره إطلاقا لحساسيته الشديدة وهو في مرضه ، ولم يكن يستعمل غير ملا بس القطن الخالص ، ولم أستسغ ما ذكرته إلا بعدما رأيت صورتها معه قبيل وفاته في هاتفها المحمول .
عموما فالموضوع طويل والسائلة تسأل عن موضوع شرعي نستسمحها عذرا أن مرت بنا المناقشات نحو فائدة مواد التجميل التي صارت شركاتها من أغنى شركات العالم .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

فالأصل ألا يكون هناك مانع أو حاجز يمنع من وصول الماء - وأخص ماء الوضوء إلى الجذور والجلد 

سبحان الله  أتعلمين  غاليتي زبيدة 5  ردا مني على قولك :

"أما قولك لم نر شواهد عليه فالمطلوب العودة قليلا إلى الوراء والنظر إلى وجوه جداتنا وبشرتهن التي لم تكن تعرف غير المواد المستخلصة من الطبيعة بأحمرها وأخضرها "
أحسنت وحتى غاليتي حقا لقد كن رحمهن الله يستعملن لغسيل الشعر ما يعرف عندنا بالصابون النابلسي وهو صابون مصنوع من زيت الزيتون وهو يخلو من أية مواد كيميائية ولم يعرفن الشامبوهات بأنواعها وحتى كن رحمهن الله يستخدمنه لغسيل أيديهن  و وجوههن كانت كما البدر في نقائها وجمالها وكن يستخدمن المواد الطبيعية للتجميل مع انهن لم يكن يحتجن أصلا لها  ناهيك عن زيت الزيتون الذي كن وقد علمننا رحمهن الله الادهان به ...
ولا أخفيك غاليتي أنه 
لا يوجد اجمل من قيام الليل فيضفي جمالا ونورا على وجهك .. وما اجمل الصدق سبحان الله وغض البصر وتطهير مسمعك مما حرم الله وتسبيحك ودوام ذكرك واستغفارك 
برأيكن غالياتي أليست تلك مواد ومستحضرات تجميل تزيد من جمال المرأة وحسنها ؟!

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> فالأصل ألا يكون هناك مانع أو حاجز يمنع من وصول الماء - وأخص ماء الوضوء إلى الجذور والجلد 
> 
> سبحان الله أتعلمين غاليتي زبيدة 5 ردا مني على قولك :
> 
> "أما قولك لم نر شواهد عليه فالمطلوب العودة قليلا إلى الوراء والنظر إلى وجوه جداتنا وبشرتهن التي لم تكن تعرف غير المواد المستخلصة من الطبيعة بأحمرها وأخضرها "
> أحسنت وحتى غاليتي حقا لقد كن رحمهن الله يستعملن لغسيل الشعر ما يعرف عندنا بالصابون النابلسي وهو صابون مصنوع من زيت الزيتون وهو يخلو من أية مواد كيميائية ولم يعرفن الشامبوهات بأنواعها وحتى كن رحمهن الله يستخدمنه لغسيل أيديهن و وجوههن كانت كما البدر في نقائها وجمالها وكن يستخدمن المواد الطبيعية للتجميل مع انهن لم يكن يحتجن أصلا لها ناهيك عن زيت الزيتون الذي كن وقد علمننا رحمهن الله الادهان به ...
> ولا أخفيك غاليتي أنه 
> لا يوجد اجمل من قيام الليل فيضفي جمالا ونورا على وجهك .. وما اجمل الصدق سبحان الله وغض البصر وتطهير مسمعك مما حرم الله وتسبيحك ودوام ذكرك واستغفارك 
> برأيكن غالياتي أليست تلك مواد ومستحضرات تجميل تزيد من جمال المرأة وحسنها ؟!


أما قولك لا يوجد أجمل من قيام الليل ... إلخ ، فهذه مبالغة - مع احترامي لرأيك - رأينا من تؤمن بهذا ، ووجدنا الكآبة تعلو وجهها ، لا تعرف التجمل ولا التأنق ! وكأنها عجوز لا رغبة لها في الدنيا !
الدنيا يا أخوات تغيرت ، صار هناك ما يؤثر على البشرة من بعض المواد الغذائية ومن الأدخنة المتصاعدة من المصانع والسيارات وغيرها .
وفي ظل هذه الظروف هل هناك انسان يستطيع الاستغناء عن الشامبو والغسول ؟
ثم ما الغرابة في احتواء مواد التجميل على مواد طبيعية !
ولم نصدق كل ما يقال عنها !
هناك أدوات تجميل طبية لا تضر البشرة ، لكن مشكلة بعض النساء في استخدام المواد الرخيصة ..!
ثم إن الصابون المصنوع من زيت الزيتون ( لا يحضرني اسمه ) لا يصلح لكل أنواع البشرة ، فأنا جربته وكان أثره سيئا .
أما مواد التجميل والعناية بالبشرة ، فإنها تنتج لكل بشرة ما يناسبها .
أرجو ألا تظنوا أني صاحبة شركة لانتاج مواد لتجميل  :Smile:

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

المطلوب رقم واحد هو ان لا يكون التزين بها خارج البيت و لغير الزوج
شكرا لكن

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

رفقا بي غاليتي الأمل الراحل ورويدك 
هلا أوضحت قصدك بقولك :
أما قولك لا يوجد أجمل من قيام الليل ... إلخ ، فهذه مبالغة - مع احترامي لرأيك - رأينا من تؤمن بهذا ، ووجدنا الكآبة تعلو وجهها ، لا تعرف التجمل ولا التأنق ! وكأنها عجوز لا رغبة لها في الدنيا !

وأخص قولك : فهذه مبالغة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هلا وغلا ..
شوفي حبيبتي .. عندنا في مجتمعنا بعض الملتزمات ، دائما ينتقدن اهتمام المرأة بزينتها ، او ينتقدن استخدامها لمستحضرات التجميل ، بحجة أن الذكر وقيام الليل يكفي لأن يضفي عليهن جمالا وشبابا ، ولو رأيتيهن ، والله الشابة منهن كأنها عجوز !
لا تعرف أحمر الشفاة ، ولا تجيد تسريح شعرها ، ولا تعرف لا صبغة ، ولا اناقة ولا شيء ، متقوقعة على نفسها - والحمدلله أنهن قلة - ، وكلامك عزيزتي ذكرني بهن ، ربما تقصدين غير ما فهمتُ ، ولذا أعتذر منك ، وع العموم الشيء بالشيء يذكر ..
وأعتذر مرة أخرى لك .. تحياتي .

----------


## زبيدة 5

> هلا وغلا ..
> شوفي حبيبتي .. عندنا في مجتمعنا بعض الملتزمات ، دائما ينتقدن اهتمام المرأة بزينتها ، او ينتقدن استخدامها لمستحضرات التجميل ، بحجة أن الذكر وقيام الليل يكفي لأن يضفي عليهن جمالا وشبابا ، ولو رأيتيهن ، والله الشابة منهن كأنها عجوز !
> لا تعرف أحمر الشفاة ، ولا تجيد تسريح شعرها ، ولا تعرف لا صبغة ، ولا اناقة ولا شيء ، متقوقعة على نفسها - والحمدلله أنهن قلة - ، وكلامك عزيزتي ذكرني بهن ، ربما تقصدين غير ما فهمتُ ، ولذا أعتذر منك ، وع العموم الشيء بالشيء يذكر ..
> وأعتذر مرة أخرى لك .. تحياتي .


أشاطرك الرأي أختي الفاضلة الأمل الراحل ، وبعضهن من القانتات الغافلات المؤمنات ، ولكن للأسف لا يهتمن بزينتهن وصحتهن ويضعن ما رث وهزل من الأثواب والمخايط ، ويمزجن بين الألوان المتنافرة وتشم في أغطيتهن عند السلام عليهن روائح الطبيخ وبنزين الحافلات مع أنه يمكن وضع العطر الذي لا يجد الرجال ريحه ولا يتعدى جيدها ، كما أنهن لا يهتمن برشاقتهن ويفرطن في السمنة إفراطا ...الخ  وهن لسن كثيرات ولكن فهمهن للإسلام  لايتعدى دائرة تنفيرية محدودة يستغلها السافرات للسخرية والتشهير .
أما فيما يتعلق بالماكياج فأكرر يا أختي ما قلته عن تلك المواد السمية التي لا نعلم كنهها أبدا ، وهناك الأحمر الفاسي الطبيعي بتموجاته وهناك غاسول الورد والقرنفل وهناك الكحل والحناء و غير ذلك مما لم يمزج بالمواد المعطرة الضارة ، ونتمنى أن تتقدم أخواتنا لتطوير صناعة التجميل بما يناسب ديننا ويراعي صحة الأجيال من بعدنا ...
بحجة أن الذكر وقيام الليل يكفي لأن يضفي عليهن جمالا وشبابا

أعتقد أختي أن هناك صحابية تتزين لزوجها وتسأله إن كان له بها حاجة وإذا قال لا فهي تقوم الليل ، لا أذكر اسمها وطوبى لمن جمع بين الحسنيين .

----------


## أم الفضل

بداية:لتسمح لي معاشر الأخوات في المنتديات وغيرها إذا طرح السؤال تجدها تطيل وتشرق بالموضوع وتغرب وفي الآخر لاتصيب الإجابة على السؤال بالقدر المطلوب. وما كنت لأضيف ردا إلا لما أخذ الموضوع  منحى آخرا. 

أما بعض الردود على هذا الموضوع فنالت من بعض المستقيمات بكلام لايليق، ولايرضاه أحد لنفسه، وكأننا في مجلس عوام لايقدر لأهل الدين قدرهم،،،
ولنسلم جدلا أن هذا من باب النصح وبيان الواقع فالقراء والمستمعون كثيرا ما ينزعجون من طرح المرأة  للتفاصيل في أمور تُفهم تلميحا ، بل وليس من المصلحة نشرها على الملأ.
ثم هي حرية بشخصيتها ولم تأت لتأخذ رأي فلانة من الناس.

 في الردود السابقة وصفا تحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم فلتتق الكاتبة وتمحوه 
ولنكتب رأينا بتواضع وحكمة.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> بداية:لتسمح لي معاشر الأخوات في المنتديات وغيرها إذا طرح السؤال تجدها تطيل وتشرق بالموضوع وتغرب وفي الآخر لاتصيب الإجابة على السؤال بالقدر المطلوب. وما كنت لأضيف ردا إلا لما أخذ الموضوع منحى آخرا. 
> 
> أما بعض الردود على هذا الموضوع فنالت من بعض المستقيمات بكلام لايليق، ولايرضاه أحد لنفسه، وكأننا في مجلس عوام لايقدر لأهل الدين قدرهم،،،
> ثم هي حرية بشخصيتها ولم تأت لتأخذ رأي فلانة من الناس.
> 
> في الردود السابقة وصفا تحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم فلتتق الكاتبة وتمحوه 
> ولنكتب رأينا بتواضع وحكمة.


أختي الكريمة عن نفسي ، لا أرى أني وقعتُ في عظيم !
وردي كان واضحا ، ومسألة اعتبار انتقاد واقع بعض أهل اللالتزام ، من الكبائر ، فتبقى نظرتك .
والكلام بالعموم ، ولم نخصص أحدا بعينه ، بل قلنا : هن قلة ! وفرق بين أن يخصني أحد بكلام ، وبين أن يعمم ! ومع العموم استثناء لرفع الحرج أو دفع التهمة عن البعض .
ثم نعم عدم التجمل حرية شخصية ، لكن أن ننتقد المتجملات والمتأنقات فهذا لا يصح .. وهذا ما عنيته .
ولقد استمعتُ لمحاضرة لإحدى الداعيات المعروفات تنتقد فيها بعض الملتزمات ، ونظرتهن للحياة وزهدنهن في أمورٍ ، الاهتمام بها من طبيعة المرأة .
والحمدلله أنهن قلائل .
وأما قولك : مجلس عوام ، فأترك الحكم للقراء ، ولسنا أطفالا أو جهالا حتى يُتحدث معنا بهذا الأسلوب .
وفقك الله ورفع قدرك وشكر غيرتك .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

رد على غاليتي الأمل الراحل والغالية زبيدة 5 قرأت فتوى وهي قريبة  لما طرحته من أحوال بعض الاخوات غفر الله لنا ولهن ورحمنا وإياهن  :
 فتوى للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :
سئل الشيخ رحمه الله بسؤال نصه كالآتي :
 السؤال : نرى بعض الناس المتدينين يهملون نظافة هندامهم  وإذا سئلوا عن ذلك قالوا : إن البذاذة من الإيمان .فنرجوا من فضيلتكم بيان مدى صحة قولهم .جزاكم الله خيراً .
الجواب : الذي ينبغي للإنسان أن يكون جميلا  في ملبسه ومظهره بقدر المستطاع ،لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لما حدث الصحابة عن الكبر قالوا : يارسول الله إن الرجل يحب أن يكون نعله حسنا وثوبه حسنا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"إن الله جميل يحب الجمال ".
أي يحب التجمل ولم ينكر علعليهم أن يحبوا أن تكون ثيابهم حسنة ونعالهم حسنة بل قال إن الله جميل يحب الجمال . اي يحب التجمل  . وبناء على ذلك نقول : "إن معنى الحديث إن البذاذة من الإيمان أن يكون الإنسان غير متكلف بأشياء ،وإذا كان لا يتكلف الأشياء بل تأتي بأصولها إنه يحمل  هذا النص على النص الذي أشرت إليه آنفا هو أن التجمل من الأشياء المحبوبة إلى الله عز وجل . لكن بشرط ألا يكون ذلك إسرافا ، أو ألا يكون ذلك نزولاً إلى المستوى الذي لا ينبغي أن يكون عليه الرجل .
من فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين عليها توقيعه

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

لقد أجابت تقريبا على سؤال الأخت جمانة أنس الغالية التوحيد ... 
 نسأل الله الرحمة والمغفرة إن أخطأنا في أمر لم نكن نعنيه أو نقصده

----------


## ارتواء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
بداية أسأل الله لي ولكن التوفيق والسداد ...
ثانيا خرجتن عن صلب الموضوع    :Smile:   وهو السؤال (هل المكياج يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة أو لا؟)
ثالثا  رجاء من الأخوات أن لا يفتين إن كنّ لسن أهلا للفتوى ...فالفتاوى منتشرة وسبيلها ميسر ولله الحمد ..
رابعا  هذه بعض الفتاوى جمعتها بتوفيق الله أرجوا أن يكون النفع :

----------


## ارتواء

إزالة المكياج 
ابن باز 
هل المكياج يمنع وصول الماء أثناء الوضوء، بمعنى: هل يجب أن نزيل هذا المكياج عند كل وضوء؟

إذا كان المكياج له جسم يمنع الماء يزال، وإن كان ما له جسم مجرد صفرة لا يكون له جسم فلا يلزم إزالته، أما إذا كان له جسم يحصل له منع، يعني يمنع المنع، فهذا يجب أن يزال من الوجه، وهكذا من الذراع إذا كان فيه شيء كعجين يزال، أو من الوجه أو من الرجل، أما إذا كان شيء لا، صبغة ما لها جسم، ما لها جرم هذا ما تجب إزالته. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/16654
_______
وفي السؤال التالي شرح وافي لما تعنيه كلمة (جرم) ...
السؤال: هل إذا وضعت الميكياج بعد الوضوء هل يصح الوضوء من فوق المكياج مره أخرى في حال انقضاء الوضوء الأول؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.

الجواب: 
اذا كان ذلك المكياج يكون عازل على الجلد فان الوضوء لايصح ولابد من ازالته حتى يصل الماء الى بشرة الجلد وليعلم ان مستحضرات التجميل انواع : فكريم الأساس نوعين نوع مائى .......بمعنى انه يستخدم بالنهار ولا يترك لمعة على الوجه ويكون ملمسه غير دهنى وتجدين العلبة مكتوب عليها : اما watery أو تجدين رمز بسيط o/w هذا يعنى ان هذا المكياج وبالتحديد كريم الأساس الذى يسبب هذا الخلاف كله مائى اى يذوب فى الماء او بمعنى آخر يمكن ازالته بالماء فقط هذا النوعى المائى مكون من مواد تذوب فى الماء بمجرد وضعه على الوجه وغسله بالماء يذوب فيه وبالتالى فان الماء يصل الى البشرة نوع دهنى وتجدين على العلبة اما كلمة oily أو رمزw/o هذا يعنى ان المستحضر هذا دهنى وانه لا يذوب فى الماء وبالتالى فهو يشكل عازل للماء عن الوصول لبشرة الوجه وبالتالى لا يصح الوضوء به ويمكن ازالته بالماء والصابون او بمزيلات الماكياج المنتشرة بالنسبة لتجميل العيون: الماسكرا والآى لانر السائل لها نوعين احدهما كلنا نعرفه باسمwater proof ومعناه انه لا يزول بالماء او لا يتأثر بالماء وبالتالى فانه لا يصح الوضوء عليه فقط لانه لا ينفذ الماء لمناطق مطلوب غسلها فى الوجه أثناء الوضوء النوع العادى تجدين بمجرد ملامسة الماء له يذوب ويكون الطبقة السوداء التى نعرفها وبالتالى فان الماء يصل للبشرة الآى شادو .......أحمر الخدود ......بودرة الأساس ..... .تذوب كلها فى الماء وبالتالى ليس فيها مشكلة أحمر الشفاه يمنع وصول الماء الى الشفاه لانه دهنى ودليل عدم وصول الماء الى الشفايف تجدين تجمع الماء على شكل قطرات على الشفاه فقط وهذا معناه أن الماء لم يصل الى الشفاه المانيكير بكافة أشكاله وانواعه يحجب الماء عن الوصول للأظافر ولا ينفع الوضوء عليه الكريم المرطب أيضا نوعان : نوع يسمى كريم النهار أو vanishing cream هذا النوع لا يمنع وصول الماء لمسام البشرة نوع يسمى كريم الليل أو night cream فانه يشكل طبقة غير منفذة للماء وضع عدة مستحضرات تجميل فوق بعض مثلا كريم أساس فوقه قلم اخفاء العيوب والحبوب وغيرها فوقه بوردة الأساس فوقه أحمر الخدود والآى شادو الآى لاينر والماسكرا .........تشكل طبقة كثيفة تمنع وصول الماء الا لو تم غسلها كثيرا او بكمية ماء كبيرة لكى يصل الماء الى بشرة الوجه كريمات الشعر الحديثة معظمها لا يشكل طبقة عازلة للماء وكذلك الموس والجيل

أضيفت في: 2007-10-17 08:47:00  
المفتي / الشيخ: محمد بن مجدوع الشهري  

___________


هل يصح الوضوء مع وجود أثر المكياج ؟
هل يجوز الوضوء مع وجود المكياج على الوجه ؟.

الحمد لله 
يشترط لصحة الوضوء إزالة ما يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة ، من شمع وعجين ومادة لاصقة ونحو ذلك ، حتى يتحقق المراد من غسل أعضاء الوضوء . 
قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ ) المائدة/6 . 
وقد ذكر في "الإنصاف" (1/144) : أن من شروط صحة الوضوء : إزالة ما يمنع وصول الماء إلى العضو . 
وقال النووي في "المجموع" (1/492) : " إذا كان على بعض أعضائه شمع أو عجين أو حناء وأشباه ذلك فمنع وصول الماء إلى شيء من العضو لم تصح طهارته سواء أكثر ذلك أم قل . 
ولو بقي على اليد وغيرها أثر الحناء ولونه ، دون عينه ، أو أثر دهن مائع بحيث يمس الماء بشرة العضو ويجري عليها لكن لا يثبت : صحت طهارته " انتهى . 
ويُعلم من هذا أن المكياج إذا أزيل قبل الوضوء ، أو بقي لونه فقط ، فإن الوضوء صحيح . 
وعلى هذا ، فإذا كان المكياج يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة فلا يصح الوضوء ، وأما إذا كان مجرد لون أو كان يسيرا بحيث لا يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة فإن الوضوء صحيح . 
والله أعلم .
http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/88179
_________
حكم وضع الجل على الشعر والوضوء به إذا كان يمنع وصول الماء
أريد أن أعرف حكم وضع الجل على الشعر ، وأيضا : هل يمنع وصول الماء إلي الشعر ؟ وإذا كان يمنع وصول الماء إلي الشعر هل أضعه بعد الوضوء مباشرة وأمسح عليه في الوضوء الآخر؟ 

الحمد لله
أولا :
الجل الذي يوضع على الشعر ، إن كان مأخوذا من جيلاتين حيواني ، فالحكم فيه يتوقف على الحيوان المأخوذ منه ، فإن أخذ من حيوان مأكول مُذَكَّى ، جاز إن لم يكن في استعماله ضرر، وإن أخذ من حيوان غير مأكول كالخنزير ، أو من ميتة ، لم يجز وضعه على الشعر لنجاسته.
وانظر حكم الجيلاتين في جواب السؤال رقم (210) .
ثانيا :
إن كان الجل لا يمنع وصول الماء إلى الشعر ، بل يتحلل بالماء ويصل الماء إلى الشعر ، فلا إشكال في صحة الوضوء مع وجوده ، وإن كان يمنع وصول الماء ، فقد رخص بعض أهل العلم فيه ؛ لأن مسح الرأس مبني على التخفيف ، والمطلوب هو المسح فقط لا الغسل .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : " ولا يُمنع – أي المُحْرم- من تلبيده (أي : شعره) بصمغٍ وعسل ليتلبد ويجتمع الشعر ، يعني لا بأس أن يضع على شعره صمغاً وعسلاً من أجل أن لا ينتفش ويثبت ، ومن المعلوم أنه إذا فعل ذلك فسوف يكون هذا الصمغ والعسل مانعاً من مباشرة الماء للشعر ، لكنه لا بأس به ، ولهذا أبيح المسح على العمامة مع كونه يمنع مباشرة الرأس ، وخُفف في ذلك بالنسبة للرأس دون اليد والوجه والقدم ؛ لأن أصل تطهير الرأس مسامحٌ فيه ، لا يجب فيه إلا المسح . 
وبناءً على ذلك نقول : إذا لَبَّدت المرأة رأسها بالحناء فهل لها أن تمسح عليه عند الوضوء أو نقول : لا بد أن تزيل الحناء؟ لا بأس أن تمسح عليه ولو كان فيه حناء يمنع مباشرة الماء " انتهى من "شرح الكافي".
وسئل رحمه الله أيضا : ما حكم المسح على الحناء الموضوع على الشعر أثناء الوضوء؟
فأجاب : "لا بأس به ، ولو كان يمنع وصول الماء ، لكن في الغسل من الجنابة والحيض لا بد من إزالته ، ويدل على أن الأول لا بأس به : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في إحرامه في الحج كان قد لبَّد رأسه ، أي: وضع عليه لبد من صمغ أو عسل أو ما أشبه ذلك ؛ اتقاء الشعث ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قيل له: (يا رسول الله! ألا تقصر -أي: من العمرة- وتحل كما حل الناس؟ قال: إني قد سقت هديي ولبّدت رأسي فلا أحل حتى أنحر) فالحناء على الرأس ولو منع وصول الماء لا بأس به في الوضوء ، لكن في الغسل من الجنابة أو الحيض لا بد من إزالته " انتهى من "اللقاء الشهري" (68/14).
والله أعلم .
http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/113647
__________
استعمال (ماسكرا) لرموش العين تمنع وصول الماء
نحن مجموعة من النساء نرغب بالاستفسار عن حكم الوضوء للمرأة التي تضع على رموشها ما يسمى بـ(الماسكرا) وهي كالطلاء للرموش تستخدم للتزيين فتعطي الرموش شكلا جميلا وأحيانا كثافة، ومن هذه الماسكارا ما هو منفذ للماء ، ومنها ما هو غير منفذ للماء ما يسمى بالانجليزية (الووتربروف)، ونحن نعلم أن الرموش لا بد أن يصلها الماء في الوضوء، فما حكم الوضوء في هذه الحالة؟

الحمد لله
الأهداب أو رموش العين ، يجب إيصال الماء إليها في الوضوء والغسل ، لدخولها في حد الوجه المأمور بغسله ، وهكذا شعر الحاجبين والخدين والشارب واللحية .
قال في "الروض المربع" (ص 7) : "ويغسل ما في الوجه من شعر خفيف يصف البشرة كأهداب عين وشارب وعنفقة [الشعر تحت الشفة السفلى] لأنها من الوجه " انتهى باختصار وتصرف .
وينظر : "المجموع" (1/376) ، "مواهب الجليل" (1/185).
وبناء على ذلك : فإن كان الطلاء لا يمنع وصول الماء إلى الشعر ، فالوضوء صحيح ، وإن كان يمنع وصول الماء وجب إزالته قبل الوضوء أو الغسل ؛ لأن من شرط صحة الوضوء والغسل إزالة ما يمنع وصول الماء إلى العضو المغسول .
قال النووي في "المجموع" (1/492) : " إذا كان على بعض أعضائه شمع أو عجين أو حناء وأشباه ذلك فمنع وصول الماء إلى شيء من العضو لم تصح طهارته سواء أكثر ذلك أم قل " انتهى .
والله أعلم .

http://islamqa.com/ar/ref/113725
_____

----------


## ارتواء

أمر جانبي أشير إليه مع ابتسامة وقلب ناصح : 
لمن تنهى عن استخدام مساحيق التجميل لضررها ....الله المستعان ..هل يوجد شيء حولنا لا يسبب السرطان ؟
حتى الكحل الطبيعي به نسبة من الرصاص!!.....وحتى الهواء الذي نتنفسه يوجد من العوادم والملوثات :(
والماء الذي نشربه ...والفاكهة التي نأكلها مغطاء بمواد شمعية خطرة ....ومرشوشة بمبيدات سامة وأسمدة كيميائية وبها تدخلات جينية !(جات على المكياج :Smile: )

أختي لولا عناية الله بنا لتسممنا  :Smile:  

أختي التمسي المساحيق التي لاتضر قد الامكان ...على الأقل لا تنهين النساء عن التجمل بها 
اقرئي الاستشارات الاجتماعية ...وانظري كيف تأتي كثير من المشاكل !

..
بلا شك قيام الليل يعطي وضاء ويجلب المحبة والسكينة 
فلنجمع بين جمال الباطن والظاهر ....التجمل بالعبادة والأخلاق والتعاملات والتجمل الظاهر 

أكرر ...كتبت مع ابتسامة لكنّ....
ووردة لقلوبكن

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

لماذا تطلق المرأة الملتزمة الدنيا لتتزوجها غيرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما المانع إن تزينتي أختاه لزوجك بل في عصرنا الحالي أصبح من الضروري هذا كي تجذبي زوجك إليك و تقيه الفتنة من الفاتنات بالشارع ... والاحسن استخدام مستحضرات التجميل ذات الماركات العالمية - ما أمكن -
طبعا لا ننكر ان وجه المرأة يضيء بوضوئها وصلاتها و ابتسامتها لكن لا بد من التزين بالماكياج للزوج
والله أعلم

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
غاليتي ارتواء حياك الله وبارك الله فيك فقد ( كفيتي ووفيتي ) ولكم أنحني خجلا والله من جهلي  
وأشد عل يديك غاليتي ارتواء :
بلا شك قيام الليل يعطي وضاء ويجلب المحبة والسكينة 
فلنجمع بين جمال الباطن والظاهر ....التجمل بالعبادة والأخلاق والتعاملات والتجمل الظاهر 
فبارك الله فيك  غاليتي 
أما غاليتي أمة الله شميسة فحياك الله ووالله لقد اشتقنا اليك ومرحبا بعودتك 
تعد مساحيق التجميل بالنسبة للمرأة شيئاً أساسياً لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه فهي كالماء والهواء بالنسبة للمرأة ( ابتسامة )

----------


## زبيدة 5

الصهيونية السفاحة تسيبي ليفني تبحث عن الكحل الطبيعي في بلد يوسف ابن تاشفين وهو كحل معروف تسحقه نساء خبيرات بطريقة خاصة منها صيام ذلك اليوم وصلاة ركعتين وعدم الخوض في الكلام حتى إتمامه ...الخ .


*كواليس جولة ليفني رفقة زوجها وسط دروب المدينة القديمة بمراكش* 

*اقتنت قميصا جلديا وفشلت في العثور على «الكحل» وقالت إنها مصابة بالحساسية في عينيها*

* عزيز العطاتري*
*
*
*اتخذت تسيبي ليفني، وزيرة الخارجية الإسرائيلية سابقا، من مدينة مراكش محطة لاقتناء بعض الأغراض والاستمتاع ببعض الأوقات التي لم تنعم بها في مدينة طنجة التي عرفت احتجاجات كبيرة على زيارة ليفني لها. بمجرد أن حطت طائرة خاصة بمراكش تقل وزيرة الخارجية الإسرائيلية السابقة يوم السبت الماضي رفقة حوالي 12 حارسا وموظفا إسرائيليا إلى جانب يهود مغاربة، توجهت «القطة الإسرائيلية»، كما تنعتها بذلك بعض الصحف الإسرائيلية، مباشرة، إلى سيارة خاصة كانت رابضة أمام مكان نزول الطائرة، هذه السيارة تعرضت للفحص من قبل مسؤولين أمنيين مغاربة، قبل أن يقوم أحد الحراس الخاصين لليفني بتكرار عملية المراقبة، ليعطوا إشارة الانطلاق. وأجرت ليفني اتصالات ببعض أصدقائها اليهود المغاربة المقيمين بمراكش من أجل الالتحاق بفندق «أمن الجنة» حيث كانت تقيم رفقة الوفد المرافق لها. بعد حديث ليس بالقصير مع بعض الأصدقاء ببهو الفندق ووسط حراسة مشددة، قررت ليفني زيارة بعض متاجر ومحلات المدينة القديمة، حيث قامت رفقة زوجها «نفتالي شبيتسر» بزيارة محل لبيع الأقمصة والملابس التقليدية، هناك أعجبت رئيسة حزب «كاديما» المعارض بـ«قْميصْ» مغربي. سألت ليفني صاحب المحل بلغة عربية ممزوجة بالعبرية، عن ثمن «القْميصْ»، لكن جواب صاحب المحل لم يعجب الوزيرة السابقة، عندما طلب منها مبلغ 400 دولار ثمنا لـ«القْميصْ»، فما كان من الوزيرة إلا أن عرضت عليه مبلغ 200 دولار، استغرب التاجر بخل الوزيرة الإسرائيلية، ليقابله زوج ليفني بوضع «القْميصْ» في قفة بلاستيكية سلمه إلى حارسة شخصية لليفني وتقديم المبلغ الذي أقرته ليفني. على طول الطريق المؤدية إلى محلات المدينة القديمة، كانت مواقف المواطنين تتضارب، فمنهم من استنكر زيارتها العلنية، و«تدنيس قدميها لأرض يوسف بن تاشفين»، ومنهم من استغل الفرصة وأخذ صورة تذكارية مع السيدة التي كانت تظهر على شاشة التلفاز إبان الحرب على غزة. 
 اقتنت «القطة الإسرائيلية» ليفني «قميصا جلديا من نوع «كْويْر»، بمبلغ 500 درهم، لكن البحث المكثف عن «الكْحلْ» الذي طلبته من أجل تزيين عينيها لم يجد نفعا، فبعد أن تعب المرشدون السياحيون، الذين طلبت منهم توفير «كُحلْ» جيد، في البحث عن نوع ممتاز، مخافة أن تصاب الوزيرة بالعمى بعد استعماله، رفضت ليفني تسلمه، مخاطبة المرشد قائلة: «إنني مصابة بحساسية العينين». 
مصدر مطلع قال لـ«المساء» إن الوزيرة الإسرائيلية كانت تسأل من حين إلى آخر عن حقيبة كانت موضوعة في سيارتها الخاصة، الكل استغرب كثرة سؤال ليفني عنها، هذه الحقيبة تشبه تلك التي يضع فيها أصحاب المال والأعمال أموالهم. 
وتناولت تسيبي ليفني وجبة الغداء بفندق «المامونية» الشهير يوم الأحد الماضي، رفقة زوجها «نفتالي شبيتسر» وأعضاء في مجلس الطائفة اليهودية بالمغرب، تبادلوا الحديث عن زيارتها لمراكش ونتائج منتدى «ميدايز» المنظم من قبل معهد «أماديوس» الذي يرأسه إبراهيم الفاسي الفهري، نجل وزير الخارجية المغربي. خلال وجبة الغداء تلك، كانت الوزير الإسرائيلية تسأل عن الأوضاع الاجتماعية لليهود المغاربة الذين لازالوا يقيمون في مراكش، وعن حركية هجرتهم إلى إسرائيل، إضافة إلى وضع المرأة المغربية والطفل والأحزاب والإسلاميين. بعد انتهاء جولة ليفني بمراكش وبعد خروجها من الفندق، توجه أربعة من حراسها صوب السيارة الخاصة بها، حيث شرعوا في فحص عجلات السيارة، خوفا من وجود أي شيء يمكن أن يشكل خطرا على حياة الوزيرة الإسرائيلية، لتنطلق ليفني صوب مكان الطائرة التي حطت بها في مراكش للإقلاع إلى مكان مجهول. 

منقول
*

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وليعلم ان مستحضرات التجميل انواع : فكريم الأساس نوعين نوع مائى .......بمعنى انه يستخدم بالنهار ولا يترك لمعة على الوجه ويكون ملمسه غير دهنى وتجدين العلبة مكتوب عليها : اما watery أو تجدين رمز بسيط o/w هذا يعنى ان هذا المكياج وبالتحديد كريم الأساس الذى يسبب هذا الخلاف كله مائى اى يذوب فى الماء او بمعنى آخر يمكن ازالته بالماء فقط هذا النوعى المائى مكون من مواد تذوب فى الماء بمجرد وضعه على الوجه وغسله بالماء يذوب فيه وبالتالى فان الماء يصل الى البشرة


شكر الله للشيخ محمد الشهري

لكن أود لفت نظر أخواتي إلى أني رأيت بعيني بعض كريمات الأساس والتي كتب عليها مثل هذا وأنها تذوب في الماء, وعند استخدامها تبين أنها لا تذوب بحيث يُزال أثرها! وإنما يبقى أثر كبير يعزل البشرة ويمنع وصول الماء, لا يزول إلا بالدعك أو استخدام الصابون أو مزيلات التجميل, فلا ينبغي الاعتماد على ما كُتب على العلبة وإنما تعاين المرأة بنفسها, والتحقق من هذه الأمور ليس فيه صعوبة ولله الحمد, ومن اتقى الشهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه..

----------

